

Tell HN: “BitCanary” (canary in a coal mine) hack detector - andrewstuart

A convention in which a &#x2F;bitcoins folder is added to each Internet server that you hope is secure.  You put some bitcoins in it.<p>When they are gone, you have been hacked.
======
ytdht
The Bitcoins would need to be of greater value then keeping longterm access to
your servers

